# Danemama, antibiotics started on Layla



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We started Layla on those antibiotics before heartworm treatment. Shes on Doxycyline Hyc. She has to have one three times a day for three months. Its supposed to make the treatment easier on her heart. I talked to our personal vet about it, and he said he dosn't do it, but it won't hurt so we are going on with it. I'll keep you posted once the treatments are given.:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely keep us posted! Best of luck!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I will. Thanks!


----------

